# Moving to Toronto with a toddler and a newborn!



## CazF (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

We may be a little bonkers but in July my husband and I will be moving to Toronto with our 2 year old son and newborn baby (due in April). His company are moving him so we will be put up somewhere for a few weeks but I'd love some advice on areas to live with a young family.

We currently live in St Albans in the UK, (beautiful, family town with character about half an hour's commute from central london). From everything I've read Oakville is quite similar but unfortunately that means it's similarly pricey! Can anyone tell me what a reasonable monthly rental amount for a 3/4 bed house in a nice neighborhood would be? And also if there are other areas I should look at (my husband doesn't want to be any further out of town really).

Thanks
Caz


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

CazF said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We may be a little bonkers but in July my husband and I will be moving to Toronto with our 2 year old son and newborn baby (due in April). His company are moving him so we will be put up somewhere for a few weeks but I'd love some advice on areas to live with a young family.
> 
> ...


Hi,

As you so rightly put it Oakville is expensive, you would expect to pay between $1500-$2000 a month for a 3/4 bedroom there. Oakville doesn't really have the character of a leafy Hertforshire market town though, I would suggest. You could consider Port Credit which has some nice areas, is on the GO Transit system and has all the advantages of a Lakefront community. You could even consider Milton at a push. I live in Mimico in an older 3 bedroom house and pay $1400 a month, it really depends what you want out of it at the end of the day it is a rental property, its not yours so why spend a lot of money on it.

Hope this is of some use, I feel sure that others will have a different opinion to me.


----------



## CazF (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks

Do you know if there is an online equivalent to rightmove.co.uk where we could view houses/prices etc to get an idea of what's on offer in each area?


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

CazF said:


> Thanks
> 
> Do you know if there is an online equivalent to rightmove.co.uk where we could view houses/prices etc to get an idea of what's on offer in each area?


Sure there is viewit.ca or mls.ca which should give you an idea.


----------



## bellybells (Nov 26, 2012)

CazF said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We may be a little bonkers but in July my husband and I will be moving to Toronto with our 2 year old son and newborn baby (due in April). His company are moving him so we will be put up somewhere for a few weeks but I'd love some advice on areas to live with a young family.
> 
> ...


Dear CazF,

I seem to be doing exactly what you did, a year later! We are moving to Toronto next June/July with a will-be 2.5 year old and a newborn (due April 2013). How did the move go??? Can you give me any advice on where to live? My husband will be working as a doctor at Sunnybrooks hospital, so an easy commute there would be ideal.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

A lot will depend on your budget...
And do you wish a detached house with a garden, or a condo or a townhouse?


----------

